# A high quality/protein but low fat food...



## kayharley (Jan 8, 2009)

I am having a problem finding a high quality low fat dry food for my 5 year old who has a tendency towards pancreatitis. Many have grains listed as the first 5 ingredients with very low protein levels.
If anyone has any suggestions I would be grateful.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

kayharley said:


> I am having a problem finding a high quality low fat dry food for my 5 year old who has a tendency towards pancreatitis. Many have grains listed as the first 5 ingredients with very low protein levels.
> If anyone has any suggestions I would be grateful.


You could try Wellness Core Reduced Fat. Protein is 33% and fat is 9% whereas the original formula is 39% protein and 14% fat. It's also a grain free food.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

if you go on dogfoodanaylsis.com and read the reviews for the 6 star foods most of them will fit your description....the foods are more expensive but well worth it. give the dog food anaylsis website a look and see which food is best for your dogs needs. 

i have had a lot of luck with innova evo and blue buffalo wilderness personally.


----------



## Daisy (Nov 3, 2008)

I will be interested to see others suggestions. I am looking for the same type food. Good digestible meat protein and a low fat dry food. 

I revisited the dog food analysis site. Most were in the 40's % protein and 15% to 22% fat. The Wellness Core was, as mentioned, 33% protein and 9% fat. 

Have you found a food to use? Will be interested to know what you decide. My sheltie has a similar problem with pancreatitis and cushing's.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, Innova Evo Reduced Fat has 52% protein and 15% fat. Before Grain has 32% protein 15% fat. Orijen Senior has 42% protein and 14% fat and is one of the best foods on the market. Man, pickins are pretty slim out there for low fat grain free high quality foods, huh? I think those are your best options.


----------



## kayharley (Jan 8, 2009)

For the time being I will stay with the Canidae Platinum. It really is an excellent food although I am upset with the company and their new formula. The Wellness Core is an option although I am concerned with too much protein. 
Enough to make one dizzy.......


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought with pancreatitis you're supposed to be more worried about keeping lower fat levels but high quality protein levels?


----------



## kayharley (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, a low fat diet is needed but too much protein can cause kidney problems....protein levels in the 20's and fat under 11% would make me smile!
Thanks for all the input.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

It's not the *quantity* of the proteins that cause kidney issues, it's the *quality* of the proteins. If you feed high amounts of *Animal Based Proteins* it's what the dog is meant to eat which is easier on the kidneys. If you feed a dog high amounts of *Plant Based Proteins* then it's not what the dog is meant to process and it's harder on the kidneys, that's where we start to see the kidneys get worn out early and become diseased.
High protein foods will not cause kidney failure if the protein is from high quality meats and not plants.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes to what MandyPug says. However it should be noted that most of the kibbles contain a large percentage of plant based protein.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

So look for something with less glutens in it. 

Just as a side note, I looked up the ingredients for Canidae Platinum (because I used to feed it back when I didn't know squat about dog food so I was curious what's in it) and there are a whole lot of plant-based proteins in it which you may want to avoid if you are, in fact, trying to help your dog's kidneys as well. 

The only food I found that really worked for so-called kidney failure dog is raw, but that's just me. 

And again, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't cooked meat really hard on the pancreas as well because the pancreas has to secrete more enzymes in order to digest the cooked meat than it would if the meat was uncooked and still had all its enzymes intact? So it's sort of the same effect that glutens have on kidneys; they have to work twice as hard to process it so it wears out twice as fast.


----------



## kayharley (Jan 8, 2009)

You are all making sense and I know I have alot of research to do. My 1.5 terrier has been vomiting bile recently and despite normal bloodwork and no clinical signs of disease, I'm looking into a diet change for him too.
Yesterday I spent an hour in a holistic pet shop looking at the Honest Kitchen brand of food. What to do, what to do.......


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The Honest Kitchen still has a lot of added species-inappropriate ingredients and is super expensive. Better than a lot of kibble brands out there, I'm sure, but still not ideal. And I hear it makes A LOT of poop!


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Honest Kitchen does have a lot of unnecessary ingredients. It's definitely better than feeding kibble, but, I'd honestly add some fresh meat to it.


----------

